# chip-tastic next week!



## kevs3d (Jul 16, 2004)

My S3 is booked in for a first stage AMD remap next thrusday, can't wait! I'll post a report here once it's done and i've zoooooomed the thing down the motorway home... 

Kev


----------



## kevs3d (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi,

Woohooo she flys!!! 

So here's the full story for those interested:

Turned up at AMD yesterday afternoon, delivered the car and then basically sat around in the waiting area for the work to be done. Nice comfortable leather sofa with tea/coffee provided and plenty of car magazines to keep you entertained [read a review of the new Mk5 Golf GTI 200 - looked nice, but I think I'll keep the S3 thanks!]

So 2 hours and 20 mins later (several copies of Audi Driver and many lines on Tetris) I'm told it's ready to go, and I'm also handed the thing we all want to see, the before and after Dyno rolling road power curve graphs:

[email protected] -> [email protected] bhp
[email protected] -> [email protected] lbs/ft
[The car is an 03 plate and with ~10,000 miles and I was running on Optimax RON98]

So the improvement is good, on paper the car was very good to begin with, so maybe not as big an improvement as some - but then previous tests have shown that standard S3 225's can be much worse than mine out-the-box so it's a good improvement considering that I have no other mods yet and the engine is young and will no doubt loosen up more yet.

So much more important than numbers, is how does it feel??? Well, in a word, awesome, absolutely stunning difference and not subtle either! I drove away from AmD and into an empty industrial area car park opposite so I could sort out my seat and mirrors etc. (clearly a guy taller than me had been testing it). I put my foot down in second and the thing literally roared away! Really, really noticeable difference. I then made my way back down the M40 and was amazed at how much more power there was in all gears.

So all in all a bargin (around Â£650 inc VAT) for such an increase - highly recommended to all!

Cheers,

Kev


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice one!

I keep mulling it over, but the increase in my Insurance premium prevents me from doing it.

How much has yours gone up BTW?


----------



## kevs3d (Jul 16, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I keep mulling it over, but the increase in my Insurance premium prevents me from doing it.
> 
> How much has yours gone up BTW?


Around 25% ish


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

hmmmm,
thought they would make a bit more than 262bhp and 275lb/t.Did you ask for a mild remap?
My standard s3 made 268hp and 263lb/t on amd's RR.Thats only running 1 bar.
It would be interesting to see what boost you are running?


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

> My standard s3 made 268hp and 263lb/t on amd's RR


Ryan, your standard S3 made 268bhp? Are you having a laugh?!!! 230bhp, maybe 235bhp, those are the sorts of figures you might expect from a standard 225 S3.

In my opinion, whether you are aware of it or not, if your car's churning out 268bhp it's been modified . It cannot be standard with those figures.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

i have talked to the previous owners and it's never been chipped by them.
Do you know what boost amd have mapped the car too?


----------

